# StanceFind



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

because riding and finding your own stance setup is too much effort


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Well it helps when your learning to get some tips from someone who knows what they're doing right?
Besides, It can also help advanced snowboarder to boost their performance! 
I think that it's a great thing.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Stance is also affected by individual snowboard design and changes depending upon the board/binding combo being ridden, The "ideal" stance can only be determined by riding the individual board/binding combo.


Amen to that brother! it took me 2 runs to get my stance right... now its pretty swish, never leaving without that little tool in my pocket..


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

No machine will ever be able to find the right stance for you. Only YOU can do that. It's your body, not the machines


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

alaric said:


> No machine will ever be able to find the right stance for you. Only YOU can do that. It's your body, not the machines












"What's that supposed to mean?"


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

He is saying that the machine isn't the person who is trying to get their stance right.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> He is saying that the machine isn't the person who is trying to get their stance right.


i think he was trying to make a joke there


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Be...the stance
Live...the stance
Stance...the stance


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh got it ha ha. I didnt really look at the picture the first time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

It only took two weeks!


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Couldn't you just loosen your bindings, stand on it, and do the same thing?


----------

